# Waiting List?



## nULL (16 Jun 2003)

Just wondering if anyone who applies to the reserves (who qualifies of course) is accepted, and is able to join the regiment of their choice? Or is there a waiting list?


----------



## McInnes (29 Jun 2003)

There are usually waiting lists for coarses. They are hiring more ppl than they can train, so there is a delay.


----------



## yot (29 Jun 2003)

are u guys going to join army reserve?

I will apply on coming Thurday for medical Tech, I hope they will accept me and don‘t put me in waiting list...


----------



## D-n-A (29 Jun 2003)

I‘m sort of confused by your question, but I think I know what you mean

once you‘ve done all your testing an interview, they tell you if you qualify for the trade you selected, if you did, then all thats left for you is waiting, your application has to be processed an such, I‘ve heard that processing can be very fast, or very slow, an lucky me, my application took almost 6 months to be processed, an then I got a call from my unit to show up an sign some paperwork, an get sworn in


----------



## nULL (29 Jun 2003)

I suppose what I‘m trying to ask is this: Assuming one successfully passes the aptitude and physical tests, are you guaranteed to go into the regiment and trade that you wish? I really want to be infantry; but I handed in my application, and have yet to receive a phone call for my interview. If it doesn‘t come this week, I won‘t be able to go to BMQ until  _next March_ thanks to school and whatnot.


----------



## ninty9 (29 Jun 2003)

No, you are not guranteed a spot.

Usually, there is only one regiment of each trade in a particular city.  So if you choose Infantry, you haev already chosen what regiment you go to.  In Calgary, if you choose infantry you are automatically put into The Calgary Highlanders because that is the only infantry unit in the city.

However, getting accepted depends upon of course your tests and all that stuff, as well as avaliability of your trade.  If there are no spots open, then you won‘t get in obviously.

All you can do is call your local recruiting office and see if they know anything about your file.  Hang in there, it‘ll happen sooner or later.


----------



## nULL (30 Jun 2003)

Crap, now I‘m all scared heh. I dunno...I keep hearing about about the high attrition rate of reserve soldiers, so I‘ll derive some comfort from that. Go infantry!

Thanks for the speedy replies to my queries guys, very much appreciated. Cheers!


----------



## victoria (1 May 2004)

I spoke with the CFRC this week and was told that I did not receive an offer, but I am on a "waiting list".

This is the first time I have heard of the waiting list, but from what I understand, if someone decides not to accept an offer, they go to the waiting list and offer it to the next person on the list.

My question is, can anyone tell me from their experience, what the chances are that someone on the waitig list would receive an offer?
Any help would be appreciated.
Thanks.


----------



## Mat-V (1 May 2004)

The waiting list you are referring to is in fact called the "merit list". 

When a candidate has completed all his tests his results are evaluated and his name is put on the merit list waiting for the next selection board for his MOC. The best are at the top of the list, the worst candidates at the bottom. Lets say an MOC needs 20 new recruits. A selection board will only select the first 20 names on the list and the others will be left there until the next selection. 

How long can it takes ? Anywhere from 2 weeks to a year and maybe even more. It depends not only on your results but also on the availability of spots in that MOC. Less spots available means less chances of being recruited. 

In short if you did good in you tests you‘ll receive an offer but it might take a while. I had to wait 8 months on the list before getting an offer for 011 Armoured soldier. I hope you wont have to wait so long but keep in mind it could happen.


----------



## Barb (1 May 2004)

What trade did you apply for if you don‘t mind me asking?


----------



## rdschultz (1 May 2004)

Anybody know if officer selection boards generally work the same as merit lists?  i.e. when my application is submitted to Borden, and my file assigned a score (military potential score, I believe?), do they pick the people with the highest scores first, or is there a more comprehensive review of all the factors.  

I think I‘ve got a pretty good idea what my score is, due to a less-than discreet communication between the Captain who interviewed me and his boss.  If I‘m right about this (and assuming that he is the one who assigns the score), then I think I‘m set.  If not, then I have no idea.


----------



## victoria (1 May 2004)

Mat-V,
First of all, thanks for the reply.
I have already been merit listed and the selection board met in April. When the list of offers came back to the CFRC in Halifax, I was not on the list of people who are receiving an offer, but I was told that I am on the waiting list. I described the explanation  was given in my previous post.

I am hoping that someone who works at a CFRC can shed some light on this for me.

Barb, I applied for ROTP (Engineering) at a Civilian University.


----------



## Barb (1 May 2004)

You might want to look for some posts by Koach as he works at a CFRC and has supplied useful information on this forum.
Good luck with everything.  I am waiting to hear from Halifax to see if I was picked up for RMS clerk.  I applied in March 03 so it has been a long process!!


----------



## koach (1 May 2004)

To clear up any confusion on officer boards, when your file is sent to the board, it is the same as being merit listed.  This "wait list" is different and is used for plans such as ROTP.

ROTP is very competetive and they only have so many positions to fill.  All offers that are presented to the applicants are conditional so if someone who was presented an offer either refuses the offer or who does not meet the conditions, the offer will then go to someone on the wait list.

Where I work, we received 22 offers out of 51 files that we submitted.  We may see 3 or 4 who will either turn down their offer or will not meet the conditions of the offer.


----------



## Mat-V (1 May 2004)

My mistake, sorry about that Darin.

I had never heard of the "waiting list" before. I thought there was only one list : the merit list.

Thanks for the infos Koach


----------



## victoria (1 May 2004)

Thanks Koach.


----------



## Baskin (1 May 2004)

does the waiting period change from town to town or does everyone pretty much have to wait?


----------



## Tigger (8 May 2004)

> Originally posted by Koach:
> [qb]
> 
> Where I work, we received 22 offers out of 51 files that we submitted.   [/qb]


Koach, tell me please: did you mean ROTP or DEO?
And, if you know, what are the chanses to be selected as DEO for engineering trades (aerospace and maritime in particular)?


----------

